# Even with cork roadbed, track is LOUD



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay, so I'm mounting my track to a solid wood shelf all the way around my library. I have laid down cork roadbed and then put the American Flyer track on that. Between the widely-spaced american flyer ties, I put two wood ties, which do contact the track (they're a tight fit). I then nail the track down on every other american flyer tie. (so maybe 5 inches between nailed down ties). 

When the train is running JESUS LORD it is loud. 

So, to quiet it down, should I nail it down less often (perhaps only at the ends where the track joins together), not use those wooden ties, or both?

Charles.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

"I then nail the track down" 
That would be your problem.
Fasten it down with latex caulking.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think it will be "loud" to you no matter what you do.
Edit,
You are used to HO & N trains right?


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

latex isn't really going to have any purchase on the track, and it will look terrible since I'm not ballasting. I just tried a test track with it nailed down only at the ends (36" straight piece), and it made a world of difference. I will try again nailed down and ties at the end, and nailed down frequently but no ties, and see if there is any discernible difference. 

Charles.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Well the caulking doesn't go on the tracks it goes on the bottoms of the ties, oh and it comes in clear too.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, but American flyer track doesn't really have much "bottom of the tie" to work with. 

Charles.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

We model railroaders are funny creatures. We always strive for a "quiet" track...only to ADD SOUND later! LOL. What I think is LOUD is the sound coming from all the sound decoders/speakers under the shells these days. 

To me, the 'loudness' of the tracks has always had an appeal. I can't remember the last time a real train went by and it was quiet! My track is nailed directly to the plywood...no cork roadbed whatsoever.

Chad


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I like the track to be quiet enough to hear the neat sounds I've added!


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Makes perfect sense, john...I can certainly buy that!


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes, but my train is located in a library. I'm not asking for silent running, but it shouldn't sound like rolling a big sears tool chest down a concrete driveway either. 

Charles.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I think it's funny that most people like to have their sound decoders turned up really loud even though it is not realistic or to scale. I prefer to have mine moderately low so I can still think and just relax to the sounds.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Charles,
I've got S track here I know what your talking about small edges. It only take a spot on the edges of the ties to get the job done.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

mr_x_ite_ment said:


> We model railroaders are funny creatures. We always strive for a "quiet" track...only to ADD SOUND later! LOL.
> I can't remember the last time a real train went by and it was quiet! Chad


I agree. LOL:laugh: 

Routerman


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> I think it's funny that most people like to have their sound decoders turned up really loud even though it is not realistic or to scale. I prefer to have mine moderately low so I can still think and just relax to the sounds.


That only works if the track sounds aren't drowning out all the other sounds.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Jeeze, you guys sure love the caulk!  Well, when I build the next few sections of track I will use silicone caulk and see if that makes a difference. if it does I'll pull up all the nailed down track and reattach it that way.

Charles.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Charles,
Use Latex (Home depot, Alex) Not silicone caulking, the bond on the silicone caulking it too strong and you'll never get it off of the ties!


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Just turn up the volume on your ipod...giggity. The Sears rollaway comment was hilarious. What's the spacing on your bench grids? The greater the span the more 'hollow' the area is between them and the sound will magnify. Have you tried different engines? Can't use foam for your base?


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

What's a bench grid? The diesel 375 is the loudest, the steamers are much quieter. What advantage does foam have over cork? The foam roadbed my local hobby store has really thin and easily compressible... if I nailed it down it wouldn't be of much use at all... and even if I used caulk, the weight of the locos would compress it almost completely.

I wonder how the flyer rubber roadbed sounds. Meh, doesn't matter, I'm stuck with cork for the look and the fact I've already purchased a metric asston of it.

Charles.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

The grid you built to nail your plywood sheet too CC. If the spacing is greater than 2 feet you create a very large area for sound to bounce off of. Think of a guitar, if the hollow section was broken up into smaller sections the sound would be deadened. The foam is for your bench top not your road bed. There are tons of articles on using foam from building supply stores for bench top instead of plywood bro. I had my whole city section built on foam on my last layout and the weight is no problem. I cover my grid with stiff 1 inch foam and then lay the cork roadbed on top of it, very quiet.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Plywood? No plywood here, this is a shelf railway running up at my ceiling, nailed directly into a 2x8 that is bolted to the wall every 32" with 5/8" lag bolts.

Charles.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Charles.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice CC


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry for the high ISO, btw. Needed a smaller aperture for the DOF and didn't want to use the flash.

Charles.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Charles,

For future reference, try to load smaller pics ... easier to see/navigate on this end.
(That 1st one in the post above is big.)

TJ


----------

